# ROS from Chief Complaint



## AmyLitterell (May 26, 2010)

I'm new to auditing and one of the Physicians I'm working on typically dictates all of his HPI & ROS in 1-2 paragraphs under the the heading of Chief Complaint.  My question is this:   is it ok to take HPI & ROS info from these paragraphs?  

Thank you!!
Amy


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 26, 2010)

Yes.  I have some providers that dictate one lump paragraph.  Others use the SOAP format.  I ususally use highlighters for lengthy dictations so that I can keep track of what areas I credit for each section.


----------

